# Maskierte Pakete in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

## minimike

Hi

Ich habe drei Pakete die man aus Sicherheitsgründen in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask maskiert hat. Ich bin mir dessen bewust und es hat für mich direkte keine relevanz. Kurz ich will die Software behalten. Wie teile ich Portage mit das es sich nicht drumm kümmern soll? Allerdings nur für die Software, nicht für alles! Das Editieren der Datei nach jedem "emerge --sync" ist mir auf Dauer zu doof.

----------

## firefly

du kannst auch hard maskierte pakete (in der package.mask in /usr/portage/profiles eingetragene) auf ähnliche weise demaskieren, wie ~arch maskierte pakete.

Siehe http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## Josef.95

Für Pakete, und ,oder deren Versionen die du maskieren, oder demaskieren möchtest sollten Dateien unter

/etc/portage/*

genutzt werden, diese werden auch bei einem "emerge --sync" nicht überschrieben.

Weitere Info hierzu findet sich im Gentoo Handbuch Portage Dateien und Verzeichnisse

unter

Benutzerspezifische Konfiguration *Quote:*   

> Wenn Sie das Verhalten von Portage bezüglich der Installation von Software beeinflussen wollen, führt kein Weg am Editieren von Dateien in /etc/portage vorbei. Es wird Ihnen wärmstens empfohlen die Dateien in /etc/portage zu benutzen und es ist wärmstens empfohlen das Verhalten von Portage nicht durch Umgebungsvariablen zu beeinflussen!
> 
> Innerhalb von /etc/portage können Sie die folgenden Dateien erstellen:
> 
>     * package.mask listet alle Pakete auf, die Sie niemals installieren wollen
> ...

 

----------

## minimike

 *firefly wrote:*   

> du kannst auch hard maskierte pakete (in der package.mask in /usr/portage/profiles eingetragene) auf ähnliche weise demaskieren, wie ~arch maskierte pakete.
> 
> Siehe http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

 

Alles klar habe es hin bekommen. Danke!

----------

